# Eats24



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone do this? It seems impossible to sign up for it.


----------



## raheem236 (Nov 19, 2016)

Waiter wheels..and dashed


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

What?


----------



## raheem236 (Nov 19, 2016)

Eat24 to get food delivered to u i know goes through waiter wheels and dashed. Might be others


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh. I never heard of those companies. I thought you were trolling with a non sequitur. I suppose Eats24 uses third parties elsewhere, too, then.


----------

